
Croteam releases Serious Sam Classics engine under GPL - SXX
https://github.com/Croteam-official/Serious-Engine
======
alexandrerond
This engine is (or was) awesome. I remember playing Serious Sam back in the
day, in my old computer, with maximum quality settings and the game ran
smoothly, with amazing details and the characteristic bright colours and open
landscapes of these series. I was amazed by this. Back in the day I found it
superior to Source and ages ahead from any DirectX game.

~~~
_nedR
The amazing part was how it could render huge landscapes, with literally 100s
of monsters on crappy hardware without skipping a beat\frame.

------
seliopou
Croteam makes awesome engines and awesome tools. Back in the Half Life/Quake 3
era when this game was originally released, it had by far the best tools for
level editing, modeling, and scripting. Glad to see The engine reborn as an
open source project!

~~~
dietrichepp
Apparently, this trend continues. For Talos Principle, they programmed bots to
solve the puzzles. These boys could learn how to solve puzzles by watching
humans do it. They would then run the bots as an automated test suite to test
if any of the puzzles were made impossible as a result of engine or level
changes, and if there were any places where a bot could get stuck.

------
awalton
But not the Linux port, according to Ryan Gordon (icculus).

Somewhat hoping it's an oversight and not some legal hangup.

~~~
dmm
Maybe it could be compiled with wine?

In particular with WineLib:

"""

Winelib is a development toolkit which allows you to compile your Windows
applications on Unix.

Most of Winelib code consists of the Win32 API implementation. Fortunately
this part is 100 percent shared with Wine. The remainder consists of Windows
compatible headers and tools like the resource compiler (and even these are
used when compiling Wine).

Thanks to the above, Winelib supports most C and C++ source code, resource and
message files, and can generate graphical or console applications as well as
dynamic libraries.

"""

[https://www.winehq.org/docs/winelib-guide/winelib-
introducti...](https://www.winehq.org/docs/winelib-guide/winelib-introduction)

~~~
SXX
There is no need to do that since 15 years ago Icculus already made native
Linux version for games on that engine. It's just question of time when he'll
be allowed to release source code and manage to merge it into released
codebase.

Also Winelib isn't something that magically make Windows-only software compile
on Linux. It's just helper library that may make it easier, but it's usually
wrong way to do things since it's not going to be run better than normal Wine.

------
scrollaway
CroTeam is one of the best game studios out there when it comes to dev-
friendliness, up there with CCP and Riot.

Huge props for this release. Well done.

------
tekni5
That's great news, hopefully we will see projects/engines in the future using
this, similar how Doom/Quake stuff is still being worked on.

I'm not familiar with the engine, is it any good and how does it compare to
others?

~~~
SXX
It's slightly updated version of engine their early games used in 2001 so it's
older than Doom's 3 engine id Tech 4. Should be still interesting for fans and
study how old games work though.

~~~
chipsy
It's actually a good contrast to the biases of id tech 4 - bright, huge scale
outdoor landscapes and arenas with hundreds of AI opponents vs. dark interiors
with mood lighting and smaller engagements. It's an early example of heavy
usage of "modular" model instances to add detail instead of relying on brush
geometry to do everything. There are plenty of nifty features like split
screen.

From an overall technology standpoint, both engines should prove worthy of
study given the radically different focus.

------
Negative1
Ah. the good old days, when your master server could be written in less than
200 lines of Python. :-)

Amazing, Croteam. Thank you for this awesome gift!

------
edem
Well played Croteam! Seriously!

------
bunkydoo
Oh boy, I wish I could get Serious Sam on my Android phone. I've got a PSX
emulator and that keeps me pretty happy, but this would complete everything!

~~~
Yuioup
Yes, but would it be playable without a mouse and keyboard?

~~~
ionised
Sounds like it would be an exercise in frustration.

